
Visualize your Helm chart generated Kubernetes objects using IcePanel - victor96
http://icepanel.io/l/JHRSX_817
======
victor96
Visualize runtime Kubernetes objects generated by your Helm chart in our
latest IcePanel 0.4 release. We'd love to hear your thoughts and suggestions
in our Discord community channels.

------
60secz
Fantastic. Been looking for something like this. One of our biggest pain
points with Spinnaker/ Kubernetes is opacity of helm charts, especially when
editing.

~~~
60secz
Wasn't able to get it to load any .pp files for charts.

